# Panther in TN?



## etnhunter (Oct 2, 2011)

My mom swears she heard a panther screaming last night for about 15-20 minutes about 3:00 in the morning.   Of course the TWRA over here in TN says they don't exisit.  Anyone else heard or seen what they think was a panther lately?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 2, 2011)

How does she know it was a panther?  Might have been a woman being murdered.  I hear thats what a panther sounds like.


----------



## etnhunter (Oct 2, 2011)

Good point!  Maybe we should look for a body.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 2, 2011)

What part of tn. do you live.


----------



## etnhunter (Oct 2, 2011)

Cleveland area


----------



## woofman (Oct 6, 2011)

Bobcats scream and also Red Fox make a high pitched screaming sound. Also liberals if things don't go their way.


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 8, 2011)

woofman said:


> Bobcats scream and also Red Fox make a high pitched screaming sound. Also liberals if things don't go their way.



and that's the truth............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2011)

Either owl, red fox, or bobcat. I'd bet red fox. It's funny that people who live out west where there are thousands of panthers never mention hearing them scream


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 19, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Either owl, red fox, or bobcat. I'd bet red fox. It's funny that people who live out west where there are thousands of panthers never mention hearing them scream



it's only the Georgia black panthers that sound like that.  the ones out west don't do it.


----------



## docdb (Oct 21, 2011)

I saw a panther once in Rabun county, but could not get the DNR guy I reported it to to believe me.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 24, 2011)

*Panther*

Saw one in the Chesttatte WMA about 7 years ago blistering down the mountainside crossing about 30yrds in front of the horses,no wonder the horses were acting terrified about something.They never react like that to bears,coyotes,etc. WAS a roadbed horse trail that leads to Dockery Lake.Happened about 1/2 mile before Dockery Lake. No mistaken that tail.


----------



## duck-dawg (Oct 31, 2011)

Heard one scream years ago in N. Florida. If you've never heard one, it'll scare the you-know-what out of you. The "woman being murdered" comparison is very accurate. I was 12 at the time on a campout with some friends, and still remember having my hair stand on end. I made sure I wasn't in last place in the race back to camp...


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 31, 2011)

It wasn't a Bobcat


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 7, 2011)

we seen one over here in Hall county ga and my grandpa that lives in lula ga has seen a lot over his years! People who think they arnt real should head over my way that noise and the one time we seen one was def a pants wetter


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 7, 2011)

And NChillbilly its probably cause they live out (WEST)??? they dont claim to see black panthers do they?


----------



## Rocket41 (Jan 4, 2012)

woofman said:


> Bobcats scream and also Red Fox make a high pitched screaming sound. Also liberals if things don't go their way.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Either owl, red fox, or bobcat. I'd bet red fox. It's funny that people who live out west where there are thousands of panthers never mention hearing them scream


It's such a common thing there they do not talk about it! Just like the stuff Obama has done, hes done it so much we just quit talking about it.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 16, 2012)

duck-dawg said:


> Heard one scream years ago in N. Florida. If you've never heard one, it'll scare the you-know-what out of you. The "woman being murdered" comparison is very accurate. I was 12 at the time on a campout with some friends, and still remember having my hair stand on end. I made sure I wasn't in last place in the race back to camp...



Did you see it?  I dont think it was a Panther


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Did you see it?  I dont think it was a Panther



Nope, everybody knows that any unidentified sound that you hear in the woods was positively made by a bigfoot. There's no other logical explanation.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Feb 16, 2012)

Guys they are all around us in the south, they are just seldomly seen, there are more than panthers bears elks deer and other native species that roam around down in the south, some things cant and wont be explained!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Saw one in New Market Al., one in Florette Al. and a Fl. panther in the Teneroc management area in Polk Co.


----------



## Derek Edge (Feb 16, 2012)

I know for a fact that the "woman being murdered" analogy applies directly to a owl for sure.  When I was about 12-13, I had one fly up in a tree next to me and started screaming at around 6am, while I was trying to deer hunt.  Holy horse manure I liked to had fallen slam out of that old homemade deer stand.  I'd never heard such a racket.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 16, 2012)

X4 on the red fox!


----------



## ctmoore (Feb 20, 2012)

I have spoken to many deer hunters and farmers who claim to have seen Georgia panthers.  Most have been black.  There has only been one panther confirmed (and killed) in Georgia in the last 75 years.  Even my wife claims to have seen a panther.  It sure is strange that no panthers have been killed by automobiles, no panther scat or tracks have been found in the last 60 years, and no verifiable pictures have been taken.   It is also strange that 90% of the sightings are black panthers which are either very rare or non-existent in the states that have panther populations, such as Florida and Colorado.  I have even talked with non-drinkers who claim to have seen panthers.  I spoke with one young man who claimed to kill a few every year but he had no proof.  I spoke with one very prosperous Atlanta real estate agent who claimed that he reported two panthers on his family estate and that the DNR people came and trapped them to move them to a more remote area.  The DNR hunting regs claim that panthers are extinct in GA but that they are also protected by law.


----------



## Old Texan (Mar 16, 2012)

I've lived in TX, GA, and FL. I've seen them in TX on several occasions. Heard them while working out near the Glades in Bonita Springs. The scream will send chills down your spine. Saw the cat's tracks and took pictures which were ID'd to be the real deal.

Rarely do they get hit by vehicles as they tend to stay secluded and very wary of high traffic areas is what I've been told and researched.

Their range includes GA and up into the Appalachians. The range is expanding into more northern and midwest states from research I've done on the internet. With deer and feral hog pops growing it's nature's way that  predator numbers to increase.

Panthers out west are more apt to approach livestock therefore more likley to be seen and even shot.

We've had several recent sightings hear in south Brazoria County. Our Purchasing Mgr in fact swa one coming to work this morning near the area I've seen them. Hunters and ranchers see lots of sign from them. Again, with our overpopulation of feral hogs and deer we'll likely be seeing more .


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Mar 20, 2012)

Back in the old days they were all over the continent, but then again so were bears and elk.  Makes sense that they would rehabitat old territory once they were protected.

I'm guessing they would prefer pouncing on deer rather than having to wrestle a wild pig.

It seems like coon hunters would tree cats once in a while if they were really out there.  They don't seem to run too far if you can catch a fresh track and get the dogs going the right direction.

I moved to colorado about six years ago and got cat fever.  Here are two that we got this winter:












The DOW here says that one lion will kill 80 deer a year.  They can definately put a hurting on the deer population.


----------



## General P (Jun 25, 2012)

I would not want to look up and have that cat looking down at me.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 25, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Guys they are all around us in the south, they are just seldomly seen, there are more than panthers bears elks deer and other native species that roam around down in the south, some things cant and wont be explained!!!!!!!!!!




bigfoot is here too!

T


----------



## t8ter (Jul 5, 2012)

I've heard of 3 sightings in lower TN and 1 in north GA.The one in Ga. Couldn't get to camera in time but did get pic of track.Ill see if I can find it n post.


----------



## camodano (Jul 5, 2012)

theres a black one in carrollton next to st. andrews golf course


----------



## Throwback (Jul 5, 2012)

camodano said:


> theres a black one in carrollton next to st. andrews golf course



does it have a long tail and a sway back?


T


----------

